# MEXICO | Intercity Rail



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

http://www.elfinanciero.com.mx/empresas/arrancan-construccion-de-tren-mexico-toluca.html​ 
They start construction 
Train Mexico-Toluca ​ 
TOLUCA, Edo. Mex -. Secretariat of Communications and Transportation (SCT) and the government of the State of Mexico took the checkered flag the start of the construction of intra Train Mexico-Toluca, and the second floor of the La Marquesa-Toluca highway. 

Gerardo Ruiz Esparza, Secretary of Communications and Transport, estimated that Mexico-Toluca train require an investment of 38 billion pesos, it will take 38 minutes on the course and will be ready in July 2017.


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

This train will connect Mexico City......










.....to Toluca City


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

*The big red line corresponds to the intercity train

*Colored lines on the right correspond to the subway of Mexico City


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

More details....

*The train will run at 160km
*The line will measure 58 km
*2 terminals and 4 intermediate stations


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Why the HSR when the line is so short and has several intermediate stations?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Because an ICE3 looks amazing in the mock-ups?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Swede said:


> Why the HSR when the line is so short and has several intermediate stations?


160 Km/h is not HSR.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Swede said:


> Why the HSR when the line is so short and has several intermediate stations?


It will more probably be a train of 200km/h max speed, maybe an ICE T Venturio and is the first stage of a further extention into the city of Morelia that is 219km away from Mexico City.


----------



## Martín Martínez (May 4, 2012)

Swede said:


> Why the HSR when the line is so short and has several intermediate stations?


The tender for rolling stock still in progress, we do not know if the model shown is the definitive


----------



## billfranklin (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the idea a lot. 

The key to making this world class is having stations with 4 tracks and easy same direction passing of trains. An express (2 stop) averaging 120km/h would go end to end in under 30 minutes. A non-stop might go end to end in 25 minutes.

Besides, running 4 tracks at a few stations prepares the line for the HSR trains passing over the line from Morelia.


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

This video shows some stations and renders kay:


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Martín Martínez said:


> The tender for rolling stock still in progress, we do not know if the model shown is the definitive





> *On Monday June 30* the Ministry of Communications and Transport, through Directorate General of Railways and Multimodal,* published the Pre-Call* for International Bidding procurement procedure to "Supply, installation and commissioning of *rolling stock*, railway systems, communications systems, ticketing, control center, electromechanical systems tunnel and viaduct, track, power systems and construction of two *25 kv* traction substations and maintenance buildings of the *Mexico-Toluca Intercity Train*.


soon we will know the model of train


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Advances of the Mexico City-Toluca 160km/h Intercity Train*









*min 0:42 is interesting.*


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

The Intercity Train will run through a viaduct over the actual Mexico City-Toluca highway and under a 3rd level of new highway to be built simultaneously.

In some other parts the train will run underground and at ground level.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

AMAZING!


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

It's great that new lines are being built but we should not forget that Mexico already has a decent railway network, mostly owned by US companies however. Are there any initiatives to restart intercity or commuter services on already existing lines? Even if there's no drive from the central government it would be logical for states themselfs to look into this.

It's happening both in the US and Brazil which has similar situations regarding track ownership and lack of a national strategy for (non-HSR) railways.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

jonasry said:


> It's great that new lines are being built but we should not forget that Mexico already has a decent railway network, mostly owned by US companies however. Are there any initiatives to restart intercity or commuter services on already existing lines? Even if there's no drive from the central government it would be logical for states themselfs to look into this.
> 
> It's happening both in the US and Brazil which has similar situations regarding track ownership and lack of a national strategy for (non-HSR) railways.


this year was implemented a reform to the railway sector by the congress, on which several laws were adjusted, so not a single concessionaire monopolizes regions of the country and enables interoperability between different users.
with this, the 23,000km of mexican railways are again open not only for the competition in the freight sector but also for passenger services.
as for now, there are only some local initiatives for the implementation of regional trains like the "*Guanajuato Express 160km/h*" in the state of Guanajuato which already is acquiring railways rights and is in preliminary studies.


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

Awesome. There's more railway projects in Mexico than I thought. I heard that Guadalajara's new light rail train got started too.


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 10, 2014)

Because an ICE3 looks amazing in the mock-ups?


----------



## RicardoNolazcoC (Jan 3, 2014)

Donegal said:


> Awesome. There's more railway projects in Mexico than I thought. I heard that Guadalajara's new light rail train got started too.


Yes, the new light rail's construction started on friday.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

more info:



> In *October 10* the *winner for the supply*, installation and commissioning of the *rolling stock*, railway systems, communications systems, ticketing, control center, electromechanical systems for tunnel and viaduct, energy systems and construction of two 25 kv traction substations and technical buildings of this project


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

In Mexico there is not anymore a monopoly in the railway sector after the reform in february, so no single concessionaire is able to interfere if the government acquires the railway right in their area.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Rolling Stock bid progressing:



> Clarification meeting was held on July 24, 2014 and the submission and *opening of proposals will be on September 17, 2014*.
> 
> The closing date for submitting proposals is 17 September 2014 at 10:00.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

> The Mexico City Metropolitan Area (dark grey on the map), which occupies the Valley of Mexico, extends well beyond the northern boundary of the Federal District and includes many municipalities in the State of Mexico. The two administrations (the Federal District and the State of Mexico) have to work closely together in order to coordinate actions in the Metropolitan Area, which had a population in 2010 of 20.1 million.














> Toluca, the capital of the State of México, is Mexico’s 4th largest urban area, and a fast-growing industrial city in its own right, with a 2010 population of 1.8 million.
> 
> Toluca’s airport (the “Licenciado Adolfo López Mateos International Airport”) is mainly used by low-cost carriers like Interjet, Volaris and Aeroméxico Connect as an alternative to using the Mexico City International Airport, which is more expensive and operating at close to capacity. Passenger traffic through Toluca airport has grown rapidly, from 145,000 passengers in 2002 to a peak of almost 4 million in 2008, before falling back to about 1 million passengers in 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

The 3rd and last section under tender this month runs from the end of the tunnel into the terminal station of Observatorio:












> "The Federal District Government will be responsible for preparing the final design of the vehicular viaduct and make the necessary final design of the rail project as adaptations to integrate with the vehicular viaduct, subject to the review and approval of the SCT"



Area where double deck for vehicular and fast train will be implemented:


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> *Siemens* is one of the more than 12 companies that have shown interest in providing signaling services, railways rolling stock (trains) with *CAF, Bombardier and Alstom* in the Mexico-Toluca train .
> 
> In the 2nd project meeting process, which occurred on August 4, the company *requested the authorities to increase the deadline for submitting technical and financial proposals*.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> budget approved for the construction in the year 2015, *U$600 millions*
> new deadline date for *rolling stock* bids, *September 24th*, 2014.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> The international tender of the rolling stock and electromechanical systems is only for the countries which have trade agreements with Mexico.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> The Ministry of Communications and Transport (SCT) signed an agreement with the *Government of the Federal District* on reallocation of resources as of *U$38 million* to the program of the Intercity Passenger Train Toluca-Mexico City.
> 
> So the city government should coordinate their participation with the federal transportation project, in this case the *construction of double track railway* departing from output tunnels on the Mexico-Toluca highway with a *station in Santa Fe* and a *multimodal centre in the Observatorio terminal* station.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> After *winning the bid to provide advisory services*, control and monitoring of civil engineering, electrical engineering, purchase of rolling stock and review of all the information generated by the construction of the Mexico-Toluca Intercity Train, the *swiss based SGS* certification company *is going to deploy in Mexico a center of technological development for the rail industry* to meet American markets.
> 
> "I'm here to prepare an important team like we have in Spain and Germany, for trains benchmarking. In the next six months we will provide significant progress, "said in an interview the company's president for Mexico, José Valdés.
> 
> ...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> 1 week ahead the deadline for the rolling stock bids, the polish company *Newag*, the japanese *Mitsui*, canadian *Bombardier* and spanish *CAF* the most serious contenders.
> 
> The process for the purchase of 30 EMU trainsets about 100m length, 700 passengers, will begin with the selection of the winner in October 10th.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

> *Newag Impuls 35WE*
> 
> The *six-section EMU* was the first train from the ‘Impuls’ family manufactured by Newag in 2012. It is fitted with four motor bogies and four Jacobs bogies (axle configuration Bo’2’2’Bo’+Bo’2’2’Bo’). It is powered by *eight traction motors* of the total power output of 3200kW, which enables it to travel with the *speed of up to 160 km/h.*
> The train *total length including couplings is 113 600 mm*, and the length of the passenger compartment is 92 300 mm.
> The ‘Impuls’ 35WE trains transport passengers of SKM Warszawa and Koleje Śląskie. Their total *passenger capacity is 922 people* including 218 seating capacity.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Newag 19WE 160km/h*


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

Those trains look awesome, man


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Donegal said:


> Those trains look awesome, man


oh yeah, I hope SCT choose this company and dont get into troubles, since Alstom and Siemens are requesting 6 more months to get ready hno: the other bidders are ready now 

SCT is not accepting changes in the deadlines unless all participants agree.
This polish trains meet all technical requirements plus aesthetically are amazing!


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

today September 24th should be the presentation of bids for the rolling stock, more information soon.


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

In what year will this Intercity railway suppose to be in operation?


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Gatech12 said:


> In what year will this Intercity railway suppose to be in operation?


they say that in the middle of 2017, but I believe that by the 1st half of 2018.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Bombardier Aventra*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH TRAIN MANUFACTURERS*​
*CAF IN THE WORLD**

NEW ZEALAND - AUCKLAND TRANSPORT COMMUTER TRAIN*




























http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=107​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH TRAIN MANUFACTURERS*​
*CAF IN THE WORLD**

AUSTRALIA - SIDNEY TRAM*














































http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=248​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH TRAIN MANUFACTURERS*​
*CAF IN THE WORLD**

TAIWAN - KAOHSIUNG TRAM*





































http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=263​


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^I don't think that it's good idea to publish tram models in *Railway* thread


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

I like them all, but yeah they are trams.

btw 



> the *presentation of bids* for the electromechanical systems and *rolling stock* was *postponed* to a new deadline, *October 31st 2014.*



the usual in this kind of projects, consortiums requesting more time.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^I don't think that it's good idea to publish tram models in *Railway* thread


No problem 

*SPANISH TRAIN MANUFACTURERS*​
*CAF IN THE WORLD**

INDIA - NEW DELHI AIRPORT RAIL LINK*





































http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=80​


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

wtf does "INDIA - NEW DELHI AIRPORT RAIL LINK" have to do with Mexico - Intercity Rail.

Come on guys, keep it together, get rid of the nonsense (including this post).


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH TRAIN MANUFACTURERS*​
*CAF IN THE WORLD**

TUNISIA - REGIONAL TRAIN AM800 SNCFT*




























http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=214​


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Mods?


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to ask if there are any real plans for building an intercity railway between Mexico D.F. and Puebla? And perhaps between D.F. and Pachuca?


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

intelligentBG said:


> I would like to ask if there are any real plans for building an intercity railway between Mexico D.F. and Puebla? And perhaps between D.F. and Pachuca?


the idea of a Mexico-Puebla Intercity exist but not yet any pre-feasibility study since right now there are many many railways projects ongoing, but a Mexico-Puebla route is one of the most probable right after the present projects conclude.

remember that after the privatisation of the railway sector in the 1990's, the whole passenger infrastructure disappeared, so we are not only 20 years behind the rest of the world in this respect but almost 50 years, so we are practically starting from zero.

by now everybody is requesting a train, many cities and states wanting one


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> *Bombardier* accelerates in Mexico, especially *in the field of railway materials*, *announced production increases* and interest in participating in the passenger trains in process.
> 
> Bombardier participates in important tenders for passenger rail projects, such as those that connect the capital with Toluca and Querétaro. In this regard, Alfredo Nolasco (Bombardier CEO in Mexico) said, because the duration of the tenders, the company will not give details until the resolution thereof, *planned for late October*, and said:
> 
> ...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

as construction began some few images of the first works.


----------



## matrixdesigner (Jan 18, 2004)

Excellent, this is the proof, that already began the construction process.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> SCT highlights that *27,000tons of CO2 emissions will be avoided* by the Mexico-Toluca Intercity with *further works of reforestation* and preservation to be done, benefiting with the *reduction of 20,000 cars in the highway* as recent felling trees began.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

14 days for the presentation of rolling stock bids, there wont be prorogation.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

elekto,

You are saying there is a big interest in reviving inter-city railways across Mexico. Could you do a rundown of project that in early stages that you know about? For example where regional governments are doing feasibility studies or just discussing? Would be interesting to get an overview.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

jonasry said:


> elekto,
> 
> You are saying there is a big interest in reviving inter-city railways across Mexico. Could you do a rundown of project that in early stages that you know about? For example where regional governments are doing feasibility studies or just discussing? Would be interesting to get an overview.



^^ I know of "The Cancun Express" in the planning stages.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

I found some info regarding the trans-peninsular project. I can't vouch for it being up to date.


> The Yucatán trans-peninsular train project will be developed in two stages. During the first part, a 296km stretch will be built spanning from Mérida in Yucátan to Punta Venado in Riviera Maya. A second stretch would link Punta Venado to Cancun in Quintana Roo. Local authorities estimate the train will travel at an average speed of 110-160km/h, cover the stretch in 2.5 hours, and transport 400 passengers per trip. It will benefit the populations of Tixkokob, Tekantó, Tunkás, Dzitás and Chemax.


http://www.bnamericas.com/project-p...roo-tren-transpeninsular-yucatan-quintana-roo

map of proposed route:
http://www.linearecta.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/tren.jpg


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

jonasry said:


> elekto,
> 
> You are saying there is a big interest in reviving inter-city railways across Mexico. Could you do a rundown of project that in early stages that you know about? For example where regional governments are doing feasibility studies or just discussing? Would be interesting to get an overview.



info:



> pre-feasibility studies for *Mexico-Puebla Intercity*
> 
> Link





> *Baja California Intercity* in discussions
> 
> Link





> HSR phase3 *Saltillo-Monterrey*
> 
> Link


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

next friday October 31st, presentation of bids for rolling stock


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

Great! They'll announce their final decision about the High Speed Rail too!


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

On the 31st of October are they also announcing the winner for the Cancun Express.?


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

Nope, I guess they'll announce the winner for the Mexico-Toluca rolling stock 

Correction: They'll present their proposals tomorrow.


----------



## victor209 (Oct 7, 2014)

Why do you guys write in English when you guys don't write:bash: proper sentences correctly? I would rather read your comments in Spanish so I could at least understand it. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/bash.gif


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

of wisdom those words are


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

victor209 said:


> Why do you guys write in English when you guys don't write:bash: proper sentences correctly? I would rather read your comments in Spanish so I could at least understand it. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/bash.gif


^^ I am so sorry to hear that Vic. et:


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

:lol: Ok, let's get serious. It seems that Bombardier will bid for the rolling stocks for Toluca and Cancun.

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/finan...e-los-tres-proyectos-ferroviarios-114432.html


Check this picture:










He's Raymond Bachand, President, Americas Division for Bombardier Transportation.

And the train behind is this:

BOMBARDIER SPACIUM



















The SPACIUM commuter train is a swift, flexible vehicle designed to provide maximum seating capacity, superior passenger comfort, improved access, and an attractive interior design.

The cars feature:

Comfortable, spacious interiors

Cars are 3.06 m wide, a feat achieved by using 13.24 m short cars. Cars also feature five aligned seats that measure 490 mm at shoulder height, arm-rests, head-rests, and a spacious aisle.
High capacity

Based on the train's interior and the number of cars, between 800 and 1,000 passengers can be accommodated, over half of whom are seated.
Superior access

Large vestibules, combined with wide doors and gangways, provide excellent access for travellers and improve passenger flow. The train's entrance is positioned to match 920 mm high platforms, with end-cars accessible to wheelchairs from 920 mm high platforms.
Striking interior design

Panoramic windows and large gangways create a transparent and open atmosphere. Meanwhile, a modernized design offers smooth curves, vivid colours, and LED-based colour-changing lighting.
Flexibility and speed

SPACIUM can be adapted to meet the length of platforms with seven and eight car versions and features electric dual-voltage propulsion (1.5 kV DC and 25 kV AC). The trains can travel at a speed of 140 kilometres per hour.















http://www.bombardier.com/en/transp...ll&f-country=all&f-segment=all&f-name=SPACIUM


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^^ 140 Kph is the maximum speed, hmmmm seems a bit slow if you ask me. So what other candidate and fleet is also interested so we can make a comparison.


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

I agree, they said the average speed would be 160 kph, so let's wait to know the other candidates.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Donegal said:


> I agree, they said the average speed would be 160 kph, so let's wait to know the other candidates.



Oh I thought you knew all already and you had the insight!


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

I wish! :lol:
I just read the newspapers online.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Max speed should be 160km/h, thats the speed the train must achieve between Santa Fe and Lerma


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> 19 companies interested to bid for the Mexico-Toluca intercity
> 
> *Siemens, Mitsui, Thales, Indra, Abengoa, Isolux, Comsa, Elecnor, Cobra, CAF (CISE, Aldesa), Newag, Bombardier, Alstom.*


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

yeah, well, the Spacium is more a suburban train than a interurban one. Not too shabby, but I think that route needs something more like this:










... and maybe...




















In order to ensure the passengers comfort.

Ok, maybe a vending machine won't be necessary, but the restrooms are definitely a must.

The Spacium doesn't even have a place to put your bags.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Donegal said:


> yeah, well, the Spacium is more a suburban train than a interurban one.


Indeed - this is the new train that has been designed and is currently 
deployed for the suburban services around Paris, I think.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

^^is correct.

the complete travel from terminal to terminal will be 35 mins, that is why is imperative 160km/h, maybe Bombardier have a new version of Spacium that can adapt to that speed.


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

But the spacium is designed to transport:



> between 800 and 1,000 passengers can be accommodated, over half of whom are seated


I don't know if it would be possible to carry standing passengers from Mexico to Toluca. It would be exhausting.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Donegal said:


> But the spacium is designed to transport:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it would be possible to carry standing passengers from Mexico to Toluca. It would be exhausting.


yeah, that is one of my complains about the required rolling stock, they want around 1000 passengers capacity, but that means many people standing.

sometimes this project looks more as a commuter than an intercity. we will know the true soon.


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

I wonder why Bombardier didn't propose the TWINDEXX Express double-deck intercity model.










Length	200,6 m (8-cars)
Width	2.800 mm
Max. Speed	200 km/h
Seated Capacity	625

http://www.bombardier.com/en/transp...l&f-country=all&f-segment=all&f-name=TWINDEXX


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

megaroad1 said:


> Both the Civity and Coradia look the part and seem to me better choices than the rolling stock that Bombardier is presenting. Just from a purely æsthetic point of view, I like the look of the Coradia better.
> 
> From what I can read. it seems that at the beginning of next year they will hold the bid for the Transpeninsular Rail (as well as for an extension of the Mexico City Metro). In this case however, it seems that the project will call for a diesel train, so it will be interesting to see who is interested.


Transpeninsular will be diesel in the 1st stage but later the line will be electrified, so an hybrid train is necessary. We are still waiting for the basis of the tender to know if this train will be an Intercity or a High Speed Train.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

info:



> *November 24th* declaration of *winner for the rolling stock*.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Coradia*


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

What's the point of a diesel train when all the others will be electric? 
I don't get it.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^^ Exactly, also wouldn't that add to the cost dramatically?


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Until we see the actual business plan and ridership predictions, we can't be sure, but specifying diesel traction from the outset implies that the service will not be an intensive one (say only 1 tph, or 1 train every two hours), at least in the first stage. Of course, once the line reaches Cancun, ridership demand may make electrification advantageous. Any diesel units can be transferred to other non-electrified lines (cascaded), or even kept for local, non-touristic services.


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

Mexico prepping Yucatán rail and metro expansion tenders

Known as Tren Transpeninsular, the rail project's first phase will connect Yucatán capital Mérida to Chichen Itza.










http://sipse.com/novedades/preven-ampliacion-de-la-ruta-del-tren-transpeninsular-121296.html

It seems they are considering a diesel-powered train (or at least an hybrid train) with speeds between 160 and 180 kph.
Maybe we can even see the same companies currently bidding for the Mexico-Toluca intercity train (and perhaps the same models too). If that is so, I expect at least Bombardier make an additional effort this time hno:


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^^ Mexico is on a roll...:banana:


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

there is Coradia in diesel version too


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

I think that's why they call it Polyvalent. The Lint model is diesel-only btw.


----------



## titan_trains (Mar 10, 2010)

Mexico-Toluca intercity train for CAF


http://www.cnnexpansion.com/negocios/2014/11/24/caf-gana-licitacion-de-trenes-para-interurbano-mexicotoluca


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

CAF won, lets hope dont be revoked by this incompetents.

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/finan...ontrato-tren-unira-mexico-toluca-1056897.html


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

The winner rolling stock.



elekto said:


> *CAF CIVITY*


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^^ Hip Hip Hooray!!!!! :banana:


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

CAF horrible uke: Alstom it's so much better.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

CAF, Bombardier, Alstom- it's all good. Mexico should be thankful they don't have an FRA imposing 19th century railroad practices, so that they can order off the shelf modern rolling stock.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

I likes the Civity is the perfect choice between price and facilities. They will prepare a special version for Mexico.

30 EMUs, 5 cars each one, 700 passengers, 2 EMUs per trainset. ATO system and ERTMS.


----------



## joaquinmartinez (Jun 1, 2012)

Great news. It really doesn't matter what model we get....Alstom, CAF, Bombardier are all good choices.

Lets wait for good news regarding the Transpeninsular Train and the HSR.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

elekto said:


> I likes the Civity is the perfect choice between price and facilities. They will prepare a special version for Mexico.
> 
> 30 EMUs, 5 cars each one, 700 passengers, 2 EMUs per trainset. ATO system and ERTMS.



What does the "Special Version" consists of???


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

^^no info yet


----------



## joaquinmartinez (Jun 1, 2012)

ELeko, it's nice to see you again!

That Civity train will look awesome. Let us hope this Project marks the beginning of more passenger rail systems.


----------



## martin15 (Feb 8, 2015)

This is the progress of the construction in Toluca ......One worker told me that the train rolled by these steel bars :banana:


----------



## fernando.rey (May 17, 2015)

Today I went to take pictures and so will the construction in Toluca..


----------



## fernando.rey (May 17, 2015)

21/06/2015


----------



## fernando.rey (May 17, 2015)

21/06/15


----------



## fernando.rey (May 17, 2015)

21/06/15


----------



## fernando.rey (May 17, 2015)

*The model..*



albertonc said:


> Cortesia de nuestro colega Jaime Mata Reyes.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks for the info kay:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/toluca-works-underway.html
> 
> *Toluca works underway*
> 21 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*This is the official and definitive render of the Mexico-Toluca Intercity*


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Looks more or less like Cercanias rolling stock... Which is of course ok as the line to Toluca is more or less a Cercania/Media Distancia line using the terminology from Spain...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

it ended up being just like that, a cercanias-media distancia.


----------



## joaquinmartinez (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Elekto, I sent you a PM some weeks ago.

Regards.

BTW, Mexico's Secretary of Transportation said that the Toluca-MEXICO Intercity Rail will start operations until 2018.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ What will the terminal in Mexico City be btw? I guess it is not the same as for the existing commuter rail line, no?


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Robi_damian said:


> ^^ What will the terminal in Mexico City be btw? I guess it is not the same as for the existing commuter rail line, no?


Observatorio Metro station, west side of the city

I guess this entire line will not reach any major center, except for the modern Santa Fe business district. But then the whole area so densely populated and urban I guess it probably won't make a difference.

http://magazine.sener.es/en/news/co...nger-train-between-toluca-and-mexico-city/48/


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

> *Commuter Rail Line Proposed Between San Antonio and Monterrey Mexico*
> Posted Monday, November 16th 2015 @ 1pm
> 
> U.S. Rep Henry Cuellar (D-Laredo) is working with officials in the U.S. and Mexico on . . . a passenger line from San Antonio through Laredo to Monterrey, News Radio 1200 WOAI has learned.
> ...


Read more: http://www.woai.com/articles/woai-l...-proposed-between-san-14126010/#ixzz3rs1F5i4n


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

any recent pics of the construction of the Toluca Mexico line?


----------



## Abbaner Oz (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Abbaner Oz (Jul 28, 2006)

Inside Mexico city, one part will look like this:


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

elekto said:


>





Spam King said:


> Where did you get that info?


my sources in government


----------



## joaquinmartinez (Jun 1, 2012)

elekto said:


> the track will be 200km/h ready


For future expansions to Michoacán?

BTW Whatever happened to the expansion of Suburban Rail to Huehuetoca station?


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

^^Security factor issues, estimated higher demand in the future requiring faster trains to achieve more frequent runs and yes, eventual expansion to longer distances.


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

elekto said:


> my sources in government


Uhuh....ok.


PS: You need to add a source for all the pictures you use, per forum guidelines.



> *Images*
> When quoting images, ensure that the image can be used under fair use and provide the source name and link with the image.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=802


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

This month arrives the 1st trainset from Spain...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

1st EMU arriving...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

works of the tunnel...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

more cars of the fastest train of Latin America arriving at the port of Veracruz..


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

works of the *stage III near Santa Fe Station* in Mexico City.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Metepec Station*


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Tunnel*


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

The Metepec Station looks good. it'll be by far the grandest building in that city.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, elektro.

PS, you signature is shit.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

*Observatorio Station*


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Those will be the most modern intercity trains in North America, at least until the new Acela trains are finished in about 5 years.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

zaphod said:


> Those will be the most modern intercity trains in North America, at least until the new Acela trains are finished in about 5 years.


I love the new Acela kay:


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Noticed two full columns up already on Vasco de Quiroga, work starting on a third column.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

zaphod said:


> Those will be the most modern intercity trains in North America, at least until the new Acela trains are finished in about 5 years.


I disagree wood panelling fake or real is so 70s


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

It fits great with the colors... nice...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

cal_t said:


> I disagree wood panelling fake or real is so 70s


lol, forget about the train design, the seats, the train stations... THE WOOD PANEL!!!!


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

testing begins...

http://mvt.com.mx/comienzan-pruebas-del-tren-interurbano-mexico-toluca/


----------



## netemilionet (Jul 7, 2014)

Vía: http://mvt.com.mx/comienzan-pruebas-del-tren-interurbano-mexico-toluca/


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## matrixdesigner (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice shots Elekto! The train looks very cool! :cheers:


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

route from the tunnel to Santa Fe and Observatorio stations.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

elekto said:


> the track will be 200km/h ready


told you..


----------



## Harkonnen (Apr 11, 2015)

Very cool. This is the kind of infrastructure I want for my country's railways. I just would improve the design of the stations. Maybe are just the renders but I think they look too greyish and monolitic. More glass and steel and less concrete would improve their look. I don't really care about the wood panels. Nice job, Mexico.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Harkonnen said:


> Very cool. This is the kind of infrastructure I want for my country's railways. I just would improve the design of the stations. Maybe are just the renders but I think they look too greyish and monolitic. More glass and steel and less concrete would improve their look. I don't really care about the wood panels. Nice job, Mexico.


sure the reality is ending up way better than the renders dont worry kay:


----------



## Donegal (May 19, 2010)

It's awesome to see this project now. It's been awhile since the last time I read about it and the progress is amazing.


----------

